# Media Console build, could use some advice.



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking to build this media console that my wife is dieing to have. I built a similar console a little while back, but the construction was a little less complicated and my methods were a bit more crude. I had built that one just using a circular saw, combination miter saw, and cordless drill. I've picked up quite a few tools since then and have learn quite a bit more too. Below are pics of the console that I want to build and of the one that I have already built.

So this leads me to ask, how should I go about building this console?

I'm planning to either glue up three 6" boards for the panels or use 3/4" plywood for most of the carcase like I did on the older one. Then I will add a 3/4" frame to face the front edges like you see on kitchen cabinets. Not sure if I need to double up on the top or not since it's going to have framed edges on the front.

SketchUp Drawing

Link with more pics and dimensional specs-



















Apothecary Console


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I was going to post my SketchUp drawing that I made of this, but I seem to have overwritten it on accident. So I'll post that up when I get it finished. I think that will help a bunch.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

What's wrong with the design of the first one (which one is it)?


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

The black one at the bottom is the older unit I made, pics were taken with/without the drawers and doors. The top two pics are of the one I want to build, blueish-grey one.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Re-Reading my original post, I realize that I just can't really ask what I need to know, I really need to post up my SketchUp drawing to show how I intent to got about building it and to get the advice that I need.

So I'll try to get the SketchUp drawing posted up tomorrow.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'd use plywood for the carcase, solid wood for the top.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Got the SketchUp finished this morning, other screwing up the measurements on the two vertical pieces in the center, it's pretty what I have in mind. I'm going to make wood sliders for the drawers and plan to dovetail all the drawers. Not sure how to do the doors yet. My last one I use plywood, one piece cut to the opening dimensions, then I cut four smaller ones on thinner ply and routed the edges with a 1/4 bit, then glued it up.

still trying to figure out how to add the sketchup file…


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Here's the link to the SketchUp Drawing Clerks Console

I guess what I want to know is, am I on the right track with the layout of this design?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Is there a budget?
Would you like to be able to get to the wiring on the back of the components?
Ventilation for heat?

And please do not put your center channel speaker inside the cabinet.

Lots to consider.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

no need for ventilation or wire access or concealment, just going to be used mainly for storage and to hold a 32" TV on top w/ xbox and a wireless printer and the rest of our home office needs.

I plan to keep the cost as low as I can, since it will be painted, the materials will cost much less. The top will be stained/finished, but the rest will be painted.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clerk's Console not downloading for me.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

hmm, works for me. anyone else?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Clerk s Console not downloading for me.
> 
> - waho6o9


No preview available


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Preview doesn't work but it's there - you need to press the down arrow for download (or click on "download") then you can see it.


----------

